# Anyone tried n-acetyl glucosamine (NAG)?



## vanilla_bean (Mar 1, 2015)

I know this supplement is used more often for IBD, but I was wondering if anyone here has given it a shot. I had initial success with L-Glutamine (read: I was 100% cured for a week - no gas, fully formed stools, etc.), so I'm wondering if I have leaky gut. I know they're doing some studies on it in China (which are generally not as thorough or reputable as U.S./U.K. studies), and it's had a few studies in the U.S. that I've seen, too. Curiously, though it could go hand-in-hand with L-Glutamine, which is mentioned often around here, I never see people bring up N-Acetyl Glucosamine.

I tried to link to a peer reviewed study published in 2000 by the US National Library of Medicine & National Institutes of Health, but it was removed from my post...

I just started taking 750mg of NAG 2x/daily (once at morning and again at night). Still having probs getting clean but I believe it's helping to cut back on my gas. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I have been taking the glutamine for two weeks and I will continue taking it. My experience is different from yours. I have not experienced any remission but I feel it is slowly helping. Maybe it is just my imagination.


----------



## VintageNick (Jul 14, 2014)

I noticed nothing from taking NAG but I couldn't live without L-Glutamine


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

VintageNick said:


> I noticed nothing from taking NAG but I couldn't live without L-Glutamine


Thanks for sharing your results. I also continue taking the glutamine.


----------



## Raw015 (May 9, 2017)

vanilla_bean said:


> I know this supplement is used more often for IBD, but I was wondering if anyone here has given it a shot. I had initial success with L-Glutamine (read: I was 100% cured for a week - no gas, fully formed stools, etc.), so I'm wondering if I have leaky gut. I know they're doing some studies on it in China (which are generally not as thorough or reputable as U.S./U.K. studies), and it's had a few studies in the U.S. that I've seen, too. Curiously, though it could go hand-in-hand with L-Glutamine, which is mentioned often around here, I never see people bring up N-Acetyl Glucosamine.
> 
> I tried to link to a peer reviewed study published in 2000 by the US National Library of Medicine & National Institutes of Health, but it was removed from my post...
> 
> I just started taking 750mg of NAG 2x/daily (once at morning and again at night). Still having probs getting clean but I believe it's helping to cut back on my gas. I'll keep you guys updated.


any update on the NAG please?


----------

